# Baby Gorilla Is Growing Up! Shox's First Photoshoot



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shox had his first photo shoot today with TrueFaze, who is one of the best photographers in the Bully World. I can't believe how grown up my boy looks in these shots. He is 4 months old and looking more bully every single day!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww Bray is so grown up looking too . That last pic of shox is striking.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awww Bray is so grown up looking too . That last pic of shox is striking.


Thank you, Angel! The ones with him and Brayden are by far my favorite!! He is stoked about doing Junior Handlers with him too.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh man! To much cuteness in those pics! Brayden is so handsome and that bully boy of yours is gonna tear up the show ring! Stunning


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good girl!!! Can't wait to see Brayden in the ring with him  Love those pictures!!! Can't wait to meet Shox in person  Great pick up, he's going to kill it in the ring that's for sure!!!

Also I need to get me a photo shoot with my guys too!! Been waiting until the right time...lol!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's one good looking boy... and the dogs cute too. LOL!
Both look amazing. The Hurricane is growing soooo fast.
Shox looks amazing with his ears done.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking really good!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Oh man! To much cuteness in those pics! Brayden is so handsome and that bully boy of yours is gonna tear up the show ring! Stunning


Thanks for the love, Shanon!! Much appreciated girl!



bullychick2010 said:


> Looking good girl!!! Can't wait to see Brayden in the ring with him  Love those pictures!!! Can't wait to meet Shox in person  Great pick up, he's going to kill it in the ring that's for sure!!!
> 
> Also I need to get me a photo shoot with my guys too!! Been waiting until the right time...lol!!!


Thanks girl! I shall be seeing you in March, yes?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW those all came out so great! Both your boys are so handsome! Love the one's with Brayden, Shox looks too grown already up by himself!!


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lauren yes you will be seeing me in March


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Man he's already quite the looker, can't wait to see him mature. I have no doubt Brayden will kick butt in the ring, those two will be unbeatable.  

P.s: Love the gangly puppyness


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> WOW those all came out so great! Both your boys are so handsome! Love the one's with Brayden, Shox looks too grown already up by himself!!


Thanks girl! This is for you girl lol
Before









After









haha he changed so much in just 2 weeks! I'm glad the antennas are gone though he looked goofy as hell. They stood up straight-- didn't even have to tape them after I cropped him lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thanks girl! This is for you girl lol
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha thanks! yeah they were funny sticking up. Thats so cool that they are still doing it on their own, always feel bad when people don't get what they were looking for, Shox looks like his are perfect for you!


----------

